# DSA Nordlandtrilogie: Sternenschweif HD Remake im 3.Quartal 2016



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Für das alte DSA Spiel Sternenschweif wurde nun auch ein Remake angekündigt. Hoffentlich besser als das von Schicksalsklinge.

Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung der Ankündigung:


> Das Schwarze Auge – Nordlandtrilogie – Sternenschweif  Die Geschichte geht weiter…
> 2015-11-06 07:33 von Elke Doringer
> 
> 
> ...



Und ein erstes Ankündigungsvideo dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0qsCtPfJh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Meisterkleister (16. November 2015)

Hmm, Sternenschweif, freut mich prinzipiell, hatte doch etliche nette Stunden mit dem Original und werde das Remake wohl auf dem Schirm behalten. Andererseits, wenn ich mir überlege, was man daran abseits des Titels und der Story-Idee wohl übernehmen könnte - keine Ahnung! Spontan fällt mir nur 'Esst mehr Käsetoast!' und 'Zsaubazeuch, kefährlich!' ein, und dass meine Leute alle Nase lang an irgendwelchen Flüchen und Krankheiten litten. Und ich nach etlichen Stunden merkte, nicht mehr aus dem Verlies zu kommen, mangels ausreichender Fähigkeiten.


----------

